# worx wx15rt 1500w router



## akash (Mar 31, 2012)

Hallo I am new here and live in Kenya Africa. I Have the worx wx15rt 1500w router which is giving me problems. I do not know the right carbon brushes to use. After replacing them, one of them started to throw flames. It is difficult to operate without this equipment since i cannot find the right brushes. Please recommend to me the right brushes if possible does this company have a dealership in Nairobi? Thank you


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Akash and welcome

Sorry, I don't know if Worx has a distributor in kenya or not. Their web site map here doesn't appear to show any distributors in your part of the world although there are plenty in Europe and North America. It might be worth contacting them via the Customer Services page on their web site to see if they can assist

Regards

Phil


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello akash!
Welcome to routers forum!
Good luck with worx parts and customers help and supplies.
This company is chinese, sells nthings and then...
A good and working method could be of gettins a pair of brushes that is a bit bigger than
the original ones and then to use a soft wheel grinder to make them the right shape.
Cut the whire in the midle and make a soldering .
Did this working on old vintage cars for restoring dynamo or starter.

Regards.
Gérard


----------

